# Innsbruck: 1. Patscherkofel-Marathon



## <MM> (24. August 2007)

Ende September gibt's in Innsbruck zum ersten Mal die Möglichkeit, beim Patscherkofel-Marathon dabeizusein.

In unregelmäßigen Abständen hat man zuvor bei Streckenbesichtigungen die Gelegenheit, sich mit dem Gelände bzw. der Strecke an sich vertraut zu machen.
Morgen steht die erste (offizielle) Streckenbesichtigung am Programm. Gefahren wird zum Einstieg die SMALL-Variante des Marathons, also ca. 20 km / 1000 hm.

Es gibt dazu auch einen Eintrag im "Last minute biking"-Terminkalender: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5022

Vielleicht geht's dem einen oder anderen aus - wär' nett.


----------



## s_works (24. August 2007)

Servus! Du ich hab mich für den Marathon schon vor über 1 Monat angemeldet über die Page aber nie eine Bestätigung noch eine Überweisungsaufforderung bekommen.

Bist du sicher, dass da alles glatt läuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (24. August 2007)

Damals war noch das vorläufige (alte) Nennformular online, nicht?

Keine Sorge, die Daten sind sicher angekommen und werden entsprechend in die jetzige Datenbank des umfangreicheren Nennformulars eingepflegt.

Du solltest daher binnen der nächsten Woche eine Bestätigung erhalten, daß die Übernahme erfolgt ist. Wenn so eine Email bis zum 1. 9. ausbleibt, würd' ich dich bitten, mir einfach eine kurze PM zu schicken, dann kann ich ggf. entsprechend nachfragen.

Merci jedenfalls für den Hinweis!


----------



## <MM> (28. August 2007)

Am Start-/Zielort "Igls" gibt's ja eine Bobbahn (bekannt auch durch die Raabsche WOK-WM  ); wie die Fahrt per MTB durch selbige in etwa abläuft, kann man u. U. anhand dieses Videos nacherleben:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjUfw9XZLbE


.


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. August 2007)

cool! evtl bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## <MM> (15. September 2007)

Da sieht man übrigens die Bahn auf einem Orthofoto:

http://gis1.tirol.gv.at/scripts/esr...ChkB=0&Chk5=1&Cmd=Pan&click.x=456&click.y=300

Derzeit finden Besichtigungstouren der Strecke(n) statt - so auch  morgen ab 9:45 Uhr, Treffpunkt A-6080 Igls (da bei der roten Markierung im obigen Link).

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## <MM> (16. September 2007)

Fotos von Besichtigungstouren:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=19779



.


----------



## <MM> (18. September 2007)

Noch ein Foto (© Thompson) von der Fahrt auf über 2000 m Seehöhe - anspruchsvolle und gleichzeitig traumhafte Verhältnisse:


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. September 2007)

Sieht ja geil aus!
Danke fürs Bild. Ich muss nicht lang überlegen --> Fully!


----------



## <MM> (19. September 2007)

Ja, ohne Fully macht's zwar auch Spaß, aber das ist echt eine astreine Vollfederungsstrecke.

Bzgl. Wetter spricht ein einschlägiger "Frosch" von 25 °C und "schönem Herbstwetter" ab Freitag (der Marathon ist am Sonntag).

Noch traue ich den so in Aussicht gestellten Wetterfreuden nicht...

Link zum Wetterfrosch (Wettervideo): http://your.orf.at/bheute/player.php?id=tir&day=2007-09-18&offset=00:21:14 (temporär gültig bis zum 25. 9. 2007)


----------



## s_works (19. September 2007)

Hallo Marco! Du kurze Frage zur Verpflegung. Welche Marken werdet ihr denn einsetzen (Powerbar etc.)? Sind die Flaschen zum auffüllen oder wechseln?

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (21. September 2007)

>s_works: Da werd ich dir nachfragen zu diesen Details und mich bei dir über einen anderen Kanal melden (ggf. telef.), wenn's recht ist, online ist derzeit eher schwierig.

----

Was sagst zu dem prognostiziertem Wetter??    (rein rhetorische Frage )



.


----------



## Thompson (21. September 2007)

<MM> schrieb:


> >s_works: Da werd ich dir nachfragen zu diesen Details und mich bei dir über einen anderen Kanal melden (ggf. telef.), wenn's recht ist, online ist derzeit eher schwierig.
> Was sagst zu dem prognostiziertem Wetter??    (rein rhetorische Frage )



hmm.. haett mich auch interessiert, die Antwort auf die Frage.

Das Wetter kenn ich eh selber und das ist gut, dass es besser fast nicht sein koennte.

Thompson


----------



## s_works (23. September 2007)

Zum allerersten Mal in meinem Bikerleben wurde ein Marathon vorzeitig beendet. (vom Veranstalter...)

Irgendwie hatte das ganze etwas was mich an die Disziplin MTB Orientierung erinnerte 

Aber saugeile Strecke - zumindest das was ich halt gefahren bin.


----------



## Thompson (23. September 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> Zum allerersten Mal in meinem Bikerleben wurde ein Marathon vorzeitig beendet. (vom Veranstalter...)
> Irgendwie hatte das ganze etwas was mich an die Disziplin MTB Orientierung erinnerte
> Aber saugeile Strecke - zumindest das was ich halt gefahren bin.



Die Strecke *war *saugeil. Hast hoffentlich auch noch den Zirbenweg mitgenommen, oder? Denn sonst hast das absolute Highlight versaeumt.

Eigentlich hat ja - glaub ich halt - nur ein einziges Richtungsschild gefehlt, was dann aber dazu gefuehrt hat, dass praktisch alle falsch gefahren sind. Die einen sind frueher draufgekommen, die anderen spaeter (d.h. manche waren mehr im Nirgendwo als andere).
Ab der ersten Labe (zu der man allerdings auch erst mal hinfinden hat muessen) war die Strecke dann eh mehr oder weniger gut wieder ausgeschildert (auch wenns zumindest zwischen der Tulfeinalm und dem Meissnerhaus noch den einen oder anderen Streckenposten gebraucht haett).
Interessant war ja auch, dass das Rennen schon recht frueh abgebrochen worden war (als ich ins Ziel kam, war selbiges schon fort), trotzdem die Streckenposten ab noch immer voll motiviert waren und die wenigen uebriggebliebenen Fahrer eingewiesen haben

Thompson

PS: 2700hm hat ein Kollege bei der Medium zusammengebracht, und das obwohl sie von 2300 auf 2100 gekuerzt wurde 
PS2: Schade, dass die Bobbahn doch gesperrt war (da zu rutschig).


----------



## s_works (23. September 2007)

Doch doch - als wir gemerkt haben dass wir falsch sind haben wir beschlossen noch irgendwie über den Zirbenweg zum Meissnerhaus zu kommen. Was uns auch gelungen ist. Jedenfalls ich bleib dabei - die Strecke ansich war super. Diese Strecke gepaart mit einer perfekten Orga würde meiner Meinung nach alles toppen was es bei uns rum so gibt...


----------



## Thompson (23. September 2007)

Da kann ich dir gar nicht widersprechen.

Wenn an jeder Abzweigung (auch bei denen im Wald) ein Streckenposten gewesen waer... (aber das kann man sich ja mal fuers naechste Jahr notieren)

Es gab ja Geruechte von Leuten, die Querfelsein von der Isshuette zum Zirbenweg aufgestiegen sind...

Thompson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (23. September 2007)

Desaster!
Ich weis noch immer nicht ob mir der Veranstalter Leid tun soll.

Bei mir hat das zum Zirbenweg hinauf einigermaßen gepasst. Es war aber viel zu wenig markiert. Kaum Absperrbänder und keine Pfeile am Boden. Die Streckenposten waren extrem unmotiviert.

Warum wurde so früh abgebrochen? Ich sags Dir! Weil Lakata, Strobel und co. auf der Strasse runter sind und die Abzweigung in den Trail verpasst haben. Ein mini Abzweig. Leider waren die Streckenposten noch nicht da.
Ich und eine Kollege aus Südtirol hatten Glück, dass wir nicht von Rentnern auf der Stasse überfahren worden sind. Die hatten Null Ahnung was abgeht. Immerhin standen dann da die Streckenposten. Trotzdem wär der Südtiroler beinah vorbei gefahren, weil die Jungs gepennt haben. Es ging durch einen geilen Trail schräg bergab, mündete in eine Asphaltstrasse ein. Er ist runtergebraten, ich hab noch 2 Pfeile am Boden gesehen. "M" und "Extrem". Verunsichert frag ich noch einen Wanderer wos jetzt lang ginge. Hat nach unten gedeutet und das wars. Glaub 2 oder 3 sind komplett gefahren.

Zu den Laben: Keine Flaschen gehen bei dem Startgeld in Ordnung. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum es kein Wasser gab. Kost doch nichts! Immer den Bapp!

Strecke war top und wäre sehr top gewesen. 

Also: Der Veranstalter tut mir nicht Leid. Definitiv an Markierungen gespart und viel zu wenig Posten. Die Geschichte mir dem fehlenden Schild das jemand abgeschraubt hat, glaub ich nicht und interessiert mich nicht. An so einer entscheidenden Stelle muss ein Hansel stehen oder mind ein Absperrband.      

Anständig das Startgeld zurückzugeben! 
Blöd für Leute die weit angereist sind.



Thompson schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir gar nicht widersprechen.
> Wenn an jeder Abzweigung (auch bei denen im Wald) ein Streckenposten gewesen waer... (aber das kann man sich ja mal fuers naechste Jahr notieren)
> Thompson



Muss man sich sowas notieren. Wer hat das organisiert? Eiskunstläufer oder Turmspringer? 
Oder noch nie wo anders mitgefahren? Ganz ehrlich: War maximal Stümperhaft.


----------



## s_works (23. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Zu den Laben: Keine Flaschen gehen bei dem Startgeld in Ordnung. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum es kein Wasser gab. Kost doch nichts! Immer den Bapp!



Wasser gabs bei mir schon - aber das ist angesichts der Geschehnisse eh schon wurscht.

Nicht schlecht war das Notarzt Team das irgendwo im Wald in der Sonne saß und nicht mal registrierte (waren gute 200 m weg) dass jemand (ich) am Sanitäter Wagen stand und Hilfe benötige. Ähm die Jungs bekamen nicht mal ein Funkgerät, das heißt die hätten einem weiter oben verletzten nicht mal helfen können... 

Aber ok - mich stimmte heute nur die Strecke und das Wetter positiv.


----------



## gano (23. September 2007)

Alles oben gesagte trifft voll zu!
Ein Großteil der Streckenposten war völlig desinteressiert  und wusste zudem an manchen Stellen nicht mal genau für welche Distanz man wohin fahren muß (z.B.   Wendepunkt Smal Variante). Der hätte einen von der Extrem fast wieder ins Tal geschickt. Zudem war er nur mit einer Karte der Smal Variante ausgestattet. (Wie hätte er es dann auch wissen sollen ;-) Alles schlimmste Verfehlungen des Orgteams. Und man könnte noch einige "Gagge" aufzählen. Gott sei Dank hab ich die Strecke doch noch gefunden und es war ein schöner Tag in einer wunderschönen Landschaft mit tollen Trails. Also das positive überwiegt.


----------



## The Tretschwein (23. September 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht war das Notarzt Team das irgendwo im Wald in der Sonne saß und nicht mal registrierte (waren gute 200 m weg) dass jemand (ich) am Sanitäter Wagen stand und Hilfe benötige. Ähm die Jungs bekamen nicht mal ein Funkgerät, das heißt die hätten einem weiter oben verletzten nicht mal helfen können...



Geil! 


Ich sags Dir: Ich fahr nächstes Jahr nicht hin! Vielleicht übernächstes, wenn ich sehe es klappt.
Hier ein Lob ans Stubai-Orga-Team!


----------



## titanflo (23. September 2007)

Wenn es die Veranstaltung dann noch gibt!!! Es wird Gemauschelt, die UCI hat ihnen den Weltcup Status für nächstes Jahr auch wieder entzogen....
Wir werden sehen...

Da hat man sich wohl heftig übernommen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2007)

Ja, ziemliches Chaos, warum auch immer.

Den WC-Status hatte die UCI übrigens schon vor mehreren Wochen entzogen und nach Frankreich verfrachtet. 


Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Thompson (24. September 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht war das Notarzt Team das irgendwo im Wald in der Sonne saß und nicht mal registrierte (waren gute 200 m weg) dass jemand (ich) am Sanitäter Wagen stand und Hilfe benötige. Ähm die Jungs bekamen nicht mal ein Funkgerät, das heißt die hätten einem weiter oben verletzten nicht mal helfen können...



hoffentlich nicht allzu viel passiert, dass erste Hilfe noetig war...

Thompson

PS: sollts naechstes Jahr wieder stattfinden, werd ich wohl wieder dabei sein, jetzt kenn ich ja die Strecke  (mit oder ohne UCI, das ist mir egal)


----------



## s_works (24. September 2007)

@Thompson: nein gar nicht - ein kleiner Kratzer am Knie - nicht wirklich schlimm.

das ganze UCI Geplänkel interessiert mich auch nicht. Ich find die Strecke einfach nur gut und deswegen würde ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder dabei sein. Eine 2te Chance hat jeder verdient.


----------



## bike bike (24. September 2007)

Die Geschichte "hat nur 1 Schild gefehlt" kann der Veranstalter seiner Großmutter erzählen. Ich bin mit ein paar anderen Jungs gefühlsmäßig JEDE Alm auf dem gesamten Bergrücken abgefahren - keine Chance. 
Es gab also Gerüchte von Leuten, die querfeldein zum Zirbenweg hinauf sind? Ich war einer davon, weil ich dann die Schnauze voll hatte. War aber lustig. Überall aus dem Wald verzweifelte Orientierungsrufe - hatte den Eindruck, die gesamte Medium-Distanz-Gruppe hat sich verfahren. Ich habe auch keine einzige Labe auf der Strecke gesehen. Medium wurde ja auch nicht gewertet am Schluss.
Ach ja, wegen Schilder: auch bei den Trails in der Ellbögener Gegend war kein einziges Schild, trotz vieler Wegverästelungen im Wald. Wieder trial & error Fahrt. 

Bin schon gespannt, wie die sich da rausreden. Denn wie gesagt, es kann nicht daran gelegen haben, dass ein Böses heimlich Schilder entfernt. Es gab da einiges mehr an Problemen:

- Chaos beim Cross Country am Freitag
- Absage der Bobbahn-Fahrt
- Viele Probleme mit Anrainern
- Kurzfristige Verkürzung der Strecken um 7km
...

mal sehen ...


----------



## Thompson (24. September 2007)

bike bike schrieb:


> Die Geschichte "hat nur 1 Schild gefehlt" kann der Veranstalter seiner Großmutter erzählen. Ich bin mit ein paar anderen Jungs gefühlsmäßig JEDE Alm auf dem gesamten Bergrücken abgefahren - keine Chance.



Und es gibt da wirklich viele Almen, am Patscherkofel 



bike bike schrieb:


> Es gab also Gerüchte von Leuten, die querfeldein zum Zirbenweg hinauf sind? Ich war einer davon, weil ich dann die Schnauze voll hatte. War aber lustig. Überall aus dem Wald verzweifelte Orientierungsrufe - hatte den Eindruck, die gesamte Medium-Distanz-Gruppe hat sich verfahren. Ich habe auch keine einzige Labe auf der Strecke gesehen. Medium wurde ja auch nicht gewertet am Schluss.



Laben hab ich auf der mittleren von den 4, die laut Streckenprofil haetten sein sollen 2 gefunden: die an der Rinner Alm (nachdem ich irgendwie dorthin gefunden hab) und die an der Tulfeinalm. Die nach dem Zirbensteig hab ich leider auch nicht mehr gefunden (wobei ich die eh ignorieren wollte).
Wenn du - vermutlich von der Isshuette - direkt auf den Zirbensteig bist, dann hast in der Tat beide Laben versaeumt.
Du bist zumindest (mehr oder weniger richtig) durchgefahren, hab von vielen gehoert, die gleich mal am Anfang aufgehoert haben (und anzipft waren).



bike bike schrieb:


> Ach ja, wegen Schilder: auch bei den Trails in der Ellbögener Gegend war kein einziges Schild, trotz vieler Wegverästelungen im Wald. Wieder trial & error Fahrt.



wobei mir vorgekommen ist, dass im zweiten Teil der Strecke die Beschilderung (und Menge der Streckenposten) besser war. Einzig im letzten Wald musste man einige Kreuzungen auf gut Glueck nehmen.



bike bike schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, wie die sich da rausreden. Denn wie gesagt, es kann nicht daran gelegen haben, dass ein Böses heimlich Schilder entfernt. Es gab da einiges mehr an Problemen:
> - Chaos beim Cross Country am Freitag
> - Absage der Bobbahn-Fahrt
> - Viele Probleme mit Anrainern
> - Kurzfristige Verkürzung der Strecken um 7km



Wobei ich das mit der Bobbahn leider ok finden muss (auch wenn ich sie wirklich gern gefahren waere). Sie war feucht und saurutschig. Ich weiss von Leuten, die trotzdem da runter sind und die haben gemeint, es war kaum zu bremsen an den feuchten Stellen (und der Untergrund wie Schmirgelpapier, wenn man sich hingelegt hat).

Ich haett bei meiner Ankunft auch noch ganz gern ein Ziel vorgefunden. 

Ansonsten hab ich das irgendwann einfach als schoene Sonntagsfahrt genommen.

Thompson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (24. September 2007)

> Wobei ich das mit der Bobbahn leider ok finden muss (auch wenn ich sie wirklich gern gefahren waere). Sie war feucht und saurutschig


 
Hi Thompson, 

ich stimm ja durchaus zu, dass man die Bobbahn sperrt, wenn es zu gefährlich ist.
Aber - die Verhältnisse am So und den Vortagen waren perfekt. Wieso wird die Bahn dann auf einmal gefährlich? Wieso wurde sie ursprünglich freigegeben und als Abschluss-Highlight angekündigt? Hat überhaupt jemand irgendwann überprüft, ob eine sichere Fahrt möglich ist?

Das war ganz klar ein weiteres Indiz, dass die Orga heillos überfordert war, dass es keine Abstimmung gab, und dass es lächerlich ist von einem bösen Saboteur zu reden, der Schilder mitnimmt.


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. September 2007)

bike bike schrieb:


> Bobbahn sperrt
> Aber - die Verhältnisse am So und den Vortagen waren perfekt. Wieso wird die Bahn dann auf einmal gefährlich? Wieso wurde sie ursprünglich freigegeben und als Abschluss-Highlight angekündigt? Hat überhaupt jemand irgendwann überprüft, ob eine sichere Fahrt möglich ist?
> 
> Das war ganz klar ein weiteres Indiz, dass die Orga heillos überfordert war, dass es keine Abstimmung gab, und dass es lächerlich ist von einem bösen Saboteur zu reden, der Schilder mitnimmt.





Das seh ich genauso!

Also lieg ich vielleicht gar nicht falsch damit: Die Veranstalter waren Handballspieler und hatten keinen Plan was man bei einem Bike Marathon machen muss. Ich mein es gibt ja genug andere Marathons wo man sich abschauen kann wir so etwas auszurichten ist.

Langstrecke ging einigermassen. Hab mich aber auch verfranst und bin auf der Mittelstrecke gelandet. Hier war rein gar nix mehr beschildert.


----------



## Thompson (24. September 2007)

bike bike schrieb:


> ich stimm ja durchaus zu, dass man die Bobbahn sperrt, wenn es zu gefährlich ist.
> Aber - die Verhältnisse am So und den Vortagen waren perfekt. Wieso wird die Bahn dann auf einmal gefährlich? Wieso wurde sie ursprünglich freigegeben und als Abschluss-Highlight angekündigt? Hat überhaupt jemand irgendwann überprüft, ob eine sichere Fahrt möglich ist?



Letzten Sonntag war die Fahrt in der Bobbahn noch problemlos moeglich. Ich nehm also an (und das ist wirklcih nur eine Annahme) dass sich aufgrund der niedrigen Morgentemperaturen mehr Tau gebildet hat und diese Feuchtigkeit auch bei den guten Verhaeltnissen der letzten Woche nicht mehr vollstaendig weggegangen ist. 

Thompson


----------



## Joenz2003 (24. September 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Nachdem ich einen Teil der Orga kenne und mittlerweile ein bißchen Rückmeldung bekommen habe, kann ich folgende unbestätigte Meldung zu den Problemen abgeben:

- die erste Fehlleitung war ein Fehler, deshalb kam man auf nicht genehmigtes Gebiet
- danach wurden mehrere Schilder von einem wütenden Grundbesitzer abmontiert
- darauffolgend hatten die Mediumfahrer keine Chance mehr, die richtige Strecke zu finden
... dies zum Anfang des Desasters! 
... wie gesagt, unbestätigt!


Auch sonst gab es viele organisatorische Schwächen, die hoffentlich auch erkannt wurden:
- Streckenposten waren definitiv zu wenige
- Labestationen hatten zuwenig Verpflegung
- warum keine Hinweispfeile o.ä. auf den Boden gesprayt wurden, ist noch nicht geklärt!
- warum Streckenposten nach Rennabbruch dies nicht weitergaben, ist auch nicht geklärt
- Streckenposten in den hinteren Teilen wurden zum Teil zu spät an ihre Posten gebracht

Die Bobbahn war berechtigterweise gesperrt, ich bin trotzdem reingefahren und nach drei Kurven wieder freiwillig raus, es war unglaublich rutschig! Ein Freund ist später noch ganz durchgefahren, ihn hats kräftig aufgestellt mit gscheiten Aufschürfungen an Ellbögen und sonstwo... 
@thompson: wir wissen, wers war  
...warum das nicht vorher abgeklärt und durchgegeben wurde, ist mir auch nicht klar!

Meine Meinung dazu: 
Sehr, sehr schade für den Mountainbikesport, denn die Strecke war gewaltig, anspruchsvolle Auffahrten, knackige Singletrails, wunderbare Aussichten usw.! 

Das alles sollte Anlass geben, daraus zu lernen, ich hoffe jedenfalls auf eine Neuauflage nächstes Jahr (ist veranstalterseitig allerdings vorläufig auch in den Medien schon dementiert worden (siehe Berichte in Krone und TT).


@<MM>: Vielleicht sollte auch hier ein offizielles Statement rein!


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. September 2007)

Joenz2003 schrieb:


> - danach wurden mehrere Schilder von einem wütenden Grundbesitzer abmontiert



warum hat der gewütet? Weil sich die Teilnehmer verfahren haben? dort wären ja dann eh keine Schilder gewesen, die man entfernen könnte.  
Hat er gewütet weil man ihn nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt hat? Recht hätte er gehabt. Ansonsten auf Schadensersatz verklagen, da der Orga beträchticher Schaden entstanden ist.



Joenz2003 schrieb:


> Auch sonst gab es viele organisatorische Schwächen, die hoffentlich auch erkannt wurden:
> 
> - Streckenposten in den hinteren Teilen wurden zum Teil zu spät an ihre Posten gebracht



Unverzeihlich! Laktat und Strobel sind voll ins Leere gerauscht. 

Ich dann vielleicht 4km später an der Abzeigung zu Extrem. Niemand da gewesen. Bei besagter erster Abzweigung sind die Posten grad aus dem Auto gestiegen. 
Strasse war absolut nicht gesichert.

aber ok! Deckel drauf....war ja irgendwie schon gut. Etwas kurz halt.


----------



## titanflo (24. September 2007)

Es ist nur schade, das durch so eine schwache Leistung des Orga-Teams ein schlechtes Licht auf den gesamten Sport und andere Veranstaltungen geworfen wird. 
Wenn ich an so Perfekt organisierte Veranstaltungen wie den KitzAlpBike denke, hoffe ich sie tragen keinen Schaden davon. 
Solch eine Presseresonanz ist bei der Sponsor suche nicht hilfreich! 
Und somit schadet ein schlechter Event uns allen!
Von bezwecktem Image Gewinn für die Sponsoren ganz zu schweigen war wohl eher ein Image Verlust...
Schade aber nun ist es zuspät


----------



## boile (25. September 2007)

ich bin die bobbahn runter - ganz offiziell! und ganz ehrlich: mich hätt es mit sicherheit auch ziemlich zerlegt, wenn ich am samstag nicht jemanden gesehen hätte, der da bei geflogen ist. hatte ziemlich eklige verbrennungen, weil der beton total rau war. der betreiber der bobbahn hat mich (warum auch immer) dann nochmal gefragt, ob ich nicht runterfahren möchte, bzw. ob ich es nicht für ihn tue. hab ich dann gemacht, bin aber superlangsam gefahren und bin dadurch auch heile durch gekommen. das problem war: man konnte nicht sehen, ob es nass war oder nicht. knapp hinter mir ist dann wohl einer rein, der mich wohl auch ziemlich schnell aufgefahren hatte und den hats dann mächtig geworfen... aber immerhin kann ich jetzt sagen: da bin ich schon runter gefahren ;-)


----------



## bike bike (25. September 2007)

> Von bezwecktem Image Gewinn für die Sponsoren ganz zu schweigen war wohl eher ein Image Verlust



Hab gestern die Tirol-Werbung (CO-sponsor) angerufen, was sie von der Sache halten. "Sie sehen aktuell keinen Handlungsbedarf". Schön´ Gruß.




> Wenn ich an so Perfekt organisierte Veranstaltungen wie den KitzAlpBike denke, hoffe ich sie tragen keinen Schaden davon.


 
Langsam wird klar, dass der Schaden ganz andere Dimensionen erreicht.

Erstens hat sich Innsbruck förmlich mit der Brechstange bei der UCI für den WC durchgesetzt, gegen wesentlich besser qualifizierte österreichische Konkurrenten (Kitzalp, Salzkammergut-Trophy, die auch eine Bewerbung abgegeben hatten). Aber weil sich der österr. Verband vor einigen Wochen vom Veranstalter getrennt hat, wurde die UCI Zusage zurückgezogen - Daher: KEIN WC in Ö.

Damit aber nicht genug: Heuer und nächstes JAhr waren jeweils nur 3 WCs geplant. Weil es aber bei einem (IBK) schon solche Probleme gab, ÜBERLEGT DIE UCI AB 2009 ÜBERHAUPT KEINEN MA-WC MEHR DURCHZUFÜHREN.

SUPER GEMACHT, IHR INNSBRUCKER VOLLIDIOTEN!


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. September 2007)

hmmm jammern und schimpfen bringt jetzt leider auch nix mehr. 
Ich versteh das Versagen in diesem Umfang halt nicht. Grad beim ersten mal mach ich alles ganz genau.

--> Die Orga waren doch Synchronschwimmer oder Tischtennisspieler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (25. September 2007)

Hast eh´ recht.
Mir sind halt die Pferde durchgegangen, weil ich grad die UCI Stellungnahme im Bike Sport News gelesen hab.


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. September 2007)

muss ich gleich mal schauen........

ein beschissenes Gefühl sich zu verfahren!
Aber schau...zum Glück gibt es genügend sehr positive Marathons in Österreich.


----------



## hoeckle (25. September 2007)

bike bike schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Tirol-Werbung (CO-sponsor) angerufen, was sie von der Sache halten. "Sie sehen aktuell keinen Handlungsbedarf". Schön´ Gruß.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hee... Nicht alle sind Vollidioten, nur ein paar wenige oder ein paar mehr...  

Das war schon im Vorfeld klar, daß da was gewaltig in die Hose gehen wird. Das es dann ausgerechnet beim Marathon passiert - tja...

Aber so ist das halt hier. Die Trottel sind nicht in der Lage eine permanente DH Strecke oder einen Park in diese, wie ihr ja festgestellt habt, famose Landschaft zu bauen. Aber 270 Millionen für neue Beschneiungsanlagen und Lifte investieren Der Downhill war auch als Pre-WC angekündigt. Die UCI wirds gefreut haben.

Hier wird das jetzt bestimmt die nächsten Tage auch politisch aufgearbeitet werden und ich hoffe nur, daß sich die Vernünftigen finden und einen kompletten Neuanfang wagen. Ansonsten hoffe ich auf keinen Schnee (auch wenns persönlich weh tut), damit mann hier endlich aufwacht...

Zum Glück war ich nicht da sondern auf dem GT Treffen, daß war zumindest perfekt organisiert.... (jaja schon klar, iss was anderes)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Das war schon im Vorfeld klar, daß da was gewaltig in die Hose gehen wird. Das es dann ausgerechnet beim Marathon passiert - tja...




Weil? 

War übrigens schon am Freitag so, dass die XC Strecke nicht mal ausgeschildert war. Das musste der Rennleiter selbst machen...


Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## boile (27. September 2007)

@bike bike
aber ich denke, dass der marathon-wc nicht wegen der schlechten orga von innsbruck abgeschafft werden soll, oder? ich denke nicht, dass die bei der UCI so schnell reagieren.
aber hast schon recht... wieso man die disziplin abschaffen möchte, die die meisten starter ranzieht, ist mir auch ein rätsel. war auch ziemlich geschockt als ich das gelesen hab


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. September 2007)

vielleicht meint die UCI, dass der MA Weltcup nicht elitär genug ist. Die großen Starterfelder entsprechen nicht dem wäs veraltete Funktionäre kennen.
Für die sollte ein WC den Pros vorbehalten sein.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (28. September 2007)

> ... dass der marathon-wc nicht wegen der schlechten orga von innsbruck abgeschafft werden soll ...


Ich wollte mich eigentlich zu dem Thema nicht mehr äußern, aber da du konkret nachfragst:
Das IBK-Chaos begann offenbar schon lange vor dem Festival. Der österreichische Verband trennte sich daher schon vor einigen Wochen vom Veranstalter und stellte seine Unterstützung ein. Daraufhin entzog die UCI den WC status für 2008 und blieb folglich kurzfristig auf nur 2 Rennen sitzen. Der Vorsitzende der MTB-Kommission der UCI (Daniel Baal oder so ähnlich) sagte dann, dass es angesichts der Probleme zweifelhaft ist, ob der MA-WC in 2009 noch einmal fortgesetzt wird.

Quelle: Interview und Artikel in Bike sport news, Printausgabe, Okt. 2007, S.9. 
Zitiere das gerade aus dem Gedächtnis, häng mich bitte deshalb nicht auf.


.


----------

